# Einige Pakete lassen sich nicht emergen.

## Max Steel

So nachdem nun das meiste funktioniert hab ich wieder ein Problem:

Ich kann den xorg-server nicht installieren, weiss aber nicht warum,

Er meldet zuletzt das hier:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DXF86PM -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE

-DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I../../include -I../../Xext -I../../composite -I../../damageext -I../../xfixes -I../../Xi -I../../mi -I../../miext/shadow -I../../miext/damage -I../../render -I../../randr -I../../fb -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-z -Wl,lazy -o Xorg -rdynamic xorg.o  ../../dix/.libs/libdix.a common/libinit.a loader/libloader.a ./.libs/libosandcommon.a rac/librac.a parser/libxf86config.a dixmods/.libs/libdixmods.a ../../composite/.libs/libcomposite.a ../../mi/.libs/libmi.a ../../xfixes/.libs/libxfixes.a ../../Xext/.libs/libXextbuiltin.a ../../GL/glx/.libs/libglx.a ../../GL/mesa/.libs/libGLcore.a -lpthread ../../render/.libs/librender.a ../../randr/.libs/librandr.a ../../damageext/.libs/libdamageext.a ../../miext/damage/.libs/libdamage.a

../../miext/cw/.libs/libcw.a ../../miext/shadow/.libs/libshadow.a ../../Xi/.libs/libXi.a ../../xkb/.libs/libxkb.a ../../dix/.libs/libxpstubs.a ../../os/.libs/libos.a -ldl /usr/lib/libXfont.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libfontenc.so -lz /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so -lm dixmods/.libs/libxorgxkb.a -lrt

/usr/lib/libXfont.so: undefined reference to `ft_isdigit'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [Xorg] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3/work/xorg-server-1.2.0/hw/xfree86'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3/work/xorg-server-1.2.0/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3/work/xorg-server-1.2.0/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3/work/xorg-server-1.2.0/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 337:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 332:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3/temp/build.log'.
```

Hier noch emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Aug 2007 12:30:11 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares arts artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia

cdr cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreame

r gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog ithreads javascript jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kig-scripting kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww linuxthreads-tls live logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python qt qt3 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba screen sdl

session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix

vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="s3 savage vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Koenntet ihr mir sagen warum das so ist, waere euch dadurch sehr verbunden.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Hier noch ein emerge -p xorg-server

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ...^H^H... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="3dfx aiglx dmx dri nptl sdl xorg xprint -debug -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse

-void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="s3 savage vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev

-fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3virge -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2-r1  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1  USE="-debug"
```

PS:

Wenn mehr Informationen gebraucht werden, einfach fragen.

Ich hab schon alles moegliche versucht, habe schon versucht eine aeltere Version zu installieren, hat nichts genutzt

habe libXfont und libXfontcache remerged, half auch nichts.

Habe die libstdc++v3 emerged.

Es hilft alles nichts. Ich bekomme das Ding nicht zum laufen.

Noch meine make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-* 16bit 3dfx 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi

     adns aiglx aio akode alac alsa amarok amr ao aoss aotuv apm ares arts

     artswrappersuid asf async audacious audiofile autoipd avahi avantgo avi

     berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr

     cdrom chm cjk cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cvs dba dbus dga

     djbfft dmi dmx dpms dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic encode enscript

     esd ethereal exif expat exscalibar extrafilters fam fame fastbuild ffmpeg

     fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gcj gd

     gdbm gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gmp gnokii gpgme gphoto2 gpm

     graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gstreamer010 gzip h323 hal ical icu idea idn

     ifp imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipod isdnlog ithreads javascript jbig

     joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kernel_linux kig-scripting

     kipi lame lcms ldap lha libcaca libg++ libsamplerate libwww

     linuxthreads-tls live logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad matroska md5sum

     memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozsvg mp3 mp4

     mpeg mtp musepack musicbrainz ncurses network njb nls

     no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt openal

     openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl pic png posix pppd python

     qt qt3 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rle rtc samba

     screen sdl session shorten sid simplexml slang sms sndfile soap sockets

     speex spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters ssl svg syslog tcpd tetex

     tga theora threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts

     type1-fonts udev unicode unzip urandom usb userland_GNU userlocales

     utempter utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vidix vorbis vorbis-psy win32codecs wma wmf

     x264 xanim xattr xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xrandr

     xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES=""

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="s3 savage vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Desweiteren laesst sich das Packet bdftopcf nicht emergen:

bdftopcf

```
make  all-am

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0/work/bdftopcf-1.0.0'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.    -I/usr/include/freetype2   -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -MT bdftopcf-bdftopcf.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/bdftopcf-bdftopcf.Tpo" \

          -c -o bdftopcf-bdftopcf.o `test -f 'bdftopcf.c' || echo './'`bdftopcf.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/bdftopcf-bdftopcf.Tpo" ".deps/bdftopcf-bdftopcf.Po"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/bdftopcf-bdftopcf.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

sed -e 's|__vendorversion__|"bdftopcf 1.0.0" "X Version 11"|' -e 's|__xorgversion__|"bdftopcf 1.0.0" "X Version 11"|' -e 's|__xservername__|Xorg|g' -e 's|__xconfigfile__|xorg.conf|g' -e 's|__projectroot__|/usr|g' -e 's|__apploaddir__||' -e 's|__appmansuffix__|1x|g' -e 's|__libmansuffix__|3x|g' -e 's|__adminmansuffix__|8|g' -e 's|__miscmansuffix__|7|g' -e 's|__filemansuffix__|5x|g' < bdftopcf.man > bdftopcf.1x

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -o bdftopcf  bdftopcf-bdftopcf.o -lXfont

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libXfont.so: undefined reference to `ft_isdigit'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [bdftopcf] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0/work/bdftopcf-1.0.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 337:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 332:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Max Steel

Hatt sich erledigt,

Ich musste

neu syncen

libxfont-1.3.0 unmasken

libxfont-1.3.0 emergen

----------

## dertobi123

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/libXfont.so: undefined reference to `ft_isdigit'[/code]

 

libXfont einmal neu zu installieren (in der stabilen Version) hätte es auch getan  :Wink:  Demnächst:revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Max Steel

Naja, Okay, aber hab ich so im Englischen Teil gelesen, da hatte einer dasselbe Problem.

----------

## Necoro

s/Packet/Paket/g

Ausgeführt, aber ohne g --Earthwings

----------

## nikaya

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> s/Packet/Paket/g

 

Was ist das für eine Syntax?

----------

## dertobi123

sed.

----------

## nikaya

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> sed.

 

Aja,danke.sed und awk habe ich bisher bei den Bash-Artikeln immer erfolgreich umgangen.Sollte ich in Zukunft vielleicht sein lassen.  :Wink: 

----------

